# 5hp Briggs Throttle Problem



## gooup (Apr 13, 2005)

My son received a go-cart last summer from a family friend, and ran fine until the end of last summer. Now that summer is on it's way, some repairs were in order.

The engine is a Briggs & Stratton 5 hp, model 130202 type 1715.

Now that the bulk of the minor repairs are done, the throttle linkage has me perplexed. i purchased some new linkage and springs, and it all went on fine until i got to these two springs. I cannot find where to put these two springs.

Another problem is the governor lever, and figuring out how (and if i have to) hook this thing up, and what exactly it does.

You can see detailed photos and explanations at:
http://www.ohmer.org/gocart

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I could probably help you but you need to give the correct engine model number. The number you gave is missing one digit so it is not a valid model number.

Since I don't have a good parts break down for your engine I'm just going to guess at this. From the carb setup you have, it looks like the top spring is a governor linkage spring and the bottom spring is the trottle return spring for the go-cart.


----------



## gooup (Apr 13, 2005)

You are right, after carefully inspecting the pull-rope housing for the model #, i saw a faint 2 which now tells me the model number is a 130202.

Again, i need to know WHERE to put those two springs. If more photos are needed, i can supply them.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Go to www.briggsandstratton.com and put in your model and type number to get the Illustrated Parts List. If you look at the IPL, the small spring looks like part number 217 which is a choke spring (not a governer spring like I thought). The other spring is not shown in the IPL which leads me to believe that it is for the accelerator pedal return spring.


----------



## gooup (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks! i've done that, but the parts diagram doesn't show me WHERE to put the spring. On the webpage i mentioned above, i can't tell between which two points the spring should be hooked up to.

Spring 1 (part 217) looks as though it is for the other type of bellcrank, and isn't used for my particular hookup.

Spring 2 looks to me as if it is part number 5927 on the following illustration. Though the governor isn't hooked up on this engine. Should i connect it? How important/neccessary is it to utilize the governor?

THANKS for your help thus far!!!!


----------



## agtblank (Apr 17, 2005)

I am having a similar problem, I can take picture of the springs that I have in place, but my problem has to do with connecting the cable from the pedal to the push rod that controls the throttle. On mine, the pedal rotates a circle looking thing where a spring (?) attaches to, and then there is also an arm that the rod connects to and then up to the throttle. Does anyone have any pictures??
Thanks


----------

